# Got my glock 21 sf today



## Kobersx24 (Oct 3, 2008)

got my glock 21 sf with the picatinny rail to day. Love the military:smt070 look and can't stop looking at it:smt119. Now have a big bother for my g17. will try to get some pix later. i am going to a outdoor range here in vegas let you guy know how it is. now time to get a bushmaster ar-15(a3):smt023. that i'm in the list for here at my local gun shop because of the elections there is now more in stock. you guys might all ready know that.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Super! How's the grip fit for ya? Your fellow Glockers will be waiting for that range report BTW. How's ammo prices where you are for the 45acp?


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

I think you will like it. I have had one for about a month now and have put about two thousand rounds through it with nary a hiccup in sight. I just installed Tru Glo night sights and a Laser Max laser I am very impressed with the gun as a whole. I ordered a CrossBreed super tuck holster for it yesterday and am going to give it a try as a winter CCW. I am also going to get a light pretty soon to keep on it at the house. I am paying $30 for 100 White box 230 grain Winchester ammo


----------



## 3/325 (Jan 16, 2008)

Good choice on the G21SF. Ammo prices are a going to sting a little, but that's the price of happiness.

Our Walmart carries 100 rd WWB for $30+tax.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## glockgod (May 13, 2006)

Congrats on the new pony in the stable-still waiting on my 30sf from GSSF.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats!

-Jeff-


----------



## Kobersx24 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> Super! How's the grip fit for ya? Your fellow Glockers will be waiting for that range report BTW. How's ammo prices where you are for the 45acp?


i love the grip and i have small hands to. that is y i got the sf. i got some ammo to day 45auto 100round White box 230 grain Winchester for only 29.99 and 100round of Winchester 9mm for my glock 17 for 19.99 . how much is it over there?????????


----------

